# Help!



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I need help with my betta!

Lately he's becoming less active, and actually sitting on the bottom of the tank. He still has all his coloration, and swims to the top for air when he needs it, but sinks back down and sits on the bottom again.

He used to be real active, and come up to the glass when I would put my face near it. But lately he's just being lazy. He still has all his coloration

He lives in a 10 gallon filtered and heated tank, all by himself. And while I realize it may just be old age (after all he is just over 3 years old). I just wanted to ask if there is any type of ailment this could be 
(the wife and I are quite attached to him, and don't want to lose him).

I was thinking it may be over-feeding, as the direcitons on the 'betta bites' says 3-4 pellets daily, and while reasearching this problem I've seen sites say 1-2 pellets every other day.

HELP!! Please??


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

If there are no visible signs of disease, it might be just old age. If he's from a pet store and you had him for over 3 yrs, he is probably around 4 yrs old, since pet store fish usually are adults already at the time of sale. And 4 is a good ripe old age for a betta.

I would not add any medications, just keep "grandpa" comfortable, keep the water fresh and warm, and if his diet is mainly pellets, maybe try to vary it a bit. Frozen brine shrimp, daphnia or even a cooked, shelled pea now and then are good for his digestion.


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.

I will be picking up some brine shrimp at the local pet store to see if that lifts his spirits any. I'll be needing them for my 30 gal when that finishes cycling.


----------



## Bella (Jan 19, 2005)

I answered your other post


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed all my adults Bettas twice a day. I feed 2 or 3 pellets each morning and either live or frozen food each nite so I don't think your overfeeding. I'd say more then anything he's just getting old. Keep his water warm and clean, but he may never be as active as he once was.


RC


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

I started feeding him frozen brine shrimp. Of course it's getting harder to feed him, as he won't come to the top when he sees me open the cover anymore.

I just picked up a baster, so I can insert the food right in front of him, and so he doesn't have to swim far to eat.

He does look quite majesting sitting atop the castle when he wants to perch though!


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

he's indeed old and stressed. Meaning he's lonely. Get him a young female then he will be active. old-young=old active. You can put anything in there so that he can entertain himself. But be careful not to let him have something that he will kill or fight with. All my 500 bettas had a friend or aomething to entertain them with. Do the same. If i'm wrong than keep searching for the legit answer. :!:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not add a femle into his tank unless your planning on breeding them. Putting a female and male together will normally end in torn up fins at best.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. I would have to concur with the group. Sounds like its getting closer to his time to go. Just keep him happy and comfortable.


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

we all knew that it's closer to his time but don't you ever want some spawn from him. If he's really worth it to make you worry than it's worth the spawning.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Most very old Males will not breed and all your going to do get him beat up by putting a female in the tank.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

true! Most of my old fart male don't breed but out of 5 i would say 2 that will. It depends if he's stilled in the mood. But i haven't got any trouble breeding them. The only problem is they old to do their job duty carring egg back and fourth to the surface. And sometime they leave it alone for a while but stilled managed to pick up and so far all fry are healthy.


----------

